# ***Warning ***  York University Protest



## Atreyu97 (24 Jan 2006)

There is going to be a protest at York University this coming wednesday at 13:00 as many of you already know, to protest the deployment of more Canadian soldiers to Afghanistan. I have heard a number of reservists are planning to attend, but I caution the ones who do attend to behave - this means no items that may identify you with the CF, no speaking on behalf of the CF, no inflamatory acts, and noone is to engage in any type of civil disobedience. There will be media on hand apparently, and thier pressence could be catastrophic for the CF given the current political situation. Use your heads for something other than you brain-buckets!!!


----------



## derael (24 Jan 2006)

I have a feeling this protest has something to do with the recent casualties and number of close calls in Afghanistan. If not well then sorry for the comments  directly below because they will be completly misdirected.

Soliders die in battle. Soldiers get injured in battle. Soldiers accept these risks from Day 1 and do a damn fine job defending this country and its beliefs.
Deal with it.


----------



## Armymatters (24 Jan 2006)

York University is a bed of ultra-left wing nutjobs. I have heard of a incident at York where protestors booed and spit on veterans who came to speak there. Can't they at least show some respect for our veterans who fought for our peace and for our nation? 

Edit: Sorry if I sound a little strong here, but if anyone attacks our troops and disrepects them infront of me, they answer to me. Our troops and veterans made sacrifices and some of their collegues made the ultimate sacrifice that should be respected.


----------



## Atreyu97 (24 Jan 2006)

For the record, I am in full support of our troops overseas. I will keep my thoughts on the morality of the mission to myself, but I support the men and women who have gone there. Being a veteran peacekeeper myself, I know what they are about to go through, whether they agree with it or not, but the job needs doing.


----------



## TCBF (24 Jan 2006)

".. I have heard a number of reservists are planning to attend, ... "

I have some advice for them:  we don't choose our missions.  If you feel that strongly, then get out of the military. 

"Being a veteran peacekeeper myself, .."

- I don't know what that is.  I am a Soldier.  I have been on a 'peacekeeping' tour.  I have also dug 'sh_tholes'.  I no more think of myself as a peacekeeper than I think of myself as a sh_thole digger.

I am a Soldier.

Tom


----------



## HDE (24 Jan 2006)

No doubt it'll be the same old bunch of yahoos.  The issue of abandoning Iraqi women to the tender mercies of the taliban isn't something they see as a concern.


----------



## Atreyu97 (24 Jan 2006)

A reminder: CDS Directive 120  states "CF members and DND employees speaking in their official capacity, including designated subject matters experts and PAOs, shall not:

    * respond to media queries that fall outside of their personal areas of experience or expertise, unless authorized to do so;

    * undermine the safety of personnel involved in, or the potential success of, a CF operation;

    * provide comments that could undermine the integrity of an investigation currently in progress;

    * speculate about events, incidents, issues or future policy decisions;

    * offer personal opinion on government, DND or CF policy; or

    * discuss advice given to the Minister, Cabinet or the chain of command."


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jan 2006)

"I have heard a number of reservists are planning to attend"
I read that to be they were going there in support of the CF and not to protest against our involvment.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2006)

Hey can I bring some signs that say god hates fags and thank god for IEDs?
York has always been such an open minded bastion of free thought.



> I will keep my thoughts on the morality of the mission to myself



I won't.

I think Afghan civilians deserve to be free from oppression and deserve to live life out from under the heel of the taliban.

If I actually thought these people believed in what their protesting I'd be supportive.  My opinion from personal exposure to these guys is that it's all whatever the issue of the week is.


----------



## 48Highlander (24 Jan 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> ".. I have heard a number of reservists are planning to attend, ... "
> 
> I have some advice for them:  we don't choose our missions.  If you feel that strongly, then get out of the military.



I'm sure you misunderstood.  I would imagine any reservists who attend would not be there in support of the protestors, but rather in opposition.

Seems like a good opportunity for ProtestWarrior ;D



			
				Armymatters said:
			
		

> York University is a bed of ultra-left wing nutjobs. I have heard of a incident at York where protestors booed and spit on veterans who came to speak there. Can't they at least show some respect for our veterans who fought for our peace and for our nation?



Just to add some balance - I've also heard of the ultra-left wing nutjobs getting booed and almost assaulted when one of their protests impeeded students from getting to class and/or Tim Hortons    I don't think the whole place is ultra-left-wing, I think they just have a very small but very vocal minority.


----------



## Atreyu97 (24 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> "I have heard a number of reservists are planning to attend"
> I read that to be they were going there in support of the CF and not to protest against our involvment.


48Highlander is right... my bad for not clarifying.


----------



## TCBF (24 Jan 2006)

"48Highlander is right... my bad for not clarifying."

- Well now THAT changes things, doesen't it?

 ???

Tom


----------



## ChopperHead (24 Jan 2006)

anyone know if the Universities in Alberta have radical right wing nut jobs? 

lol just thought it would only be fair. If there is Radical lefts there has to be radical rights as well, somewhere.


----------



## Combat Clerk (24 Jan 2006)

If this is true that Reservist will be there, I have three words for them.  QUIT RIGHT NOW.   And they want to be treated like Regular Forces members, bit me.


----------



## GO!!! (24 Jan 2006)

Anyone else wanna bet that York won't be putting in a proposal to replace or participate in CFUP, now that the program has been cancelled?

I read a funny story the other day, it chronicled the (wasted) life of a young woman who protested everything - wore black spot clothes, got crappy marks and graduated with a 2.4GPA in music. She lived downtown post university, got mugged, had her bike stolen, and washed dishes for a few years, until she met a guy with a brain. Then she got sick from living in smoggy TO, and they moved to the 'burbs. She now drives a Denali and lives in a bungalow, and pushes her kids around in a Jeep stroller.

The moral of the story was that mindless protests, like the ones you see at York are the product of people with nothing at stake, who have no real vested interest in our society, so it is easy for them to rail against it. Me? I have a mortgage, a car payment, RRSP's, some investments and a job that matters. Someday these morons will too, and then they will make the transition to the right.


----------



## Journeyman (24 Jan 2006)

Yes, York *does* have a reputation for its "left-wing nutjobs." That doesn't seem to stop them from taking DND money, as one of the 12 universities funded by the Security & Defence Forum. I wonder if any of those people will be out to offer alternative, perhaps even informed, views to the protestors?

No, I didn't think so.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2006)

In reply to comments on Reservists attending this event, likely out of morbid curiosity, I would like to make a request.  Could it be passed to them, to take cameras and get some good 'mug shots' of these twits.  We can then make up one of those posters with all their 'mug shots' and post them up, much like those "Have you seen this Terrorist" or "Missing Child" posters you will find in Post Offices and storefronts.  

Perhaps, it would feed their egos if such posters were posted in their Student Union Buildings.   ;D


----------



## Infanteer101 (24 Jan 2006)

All I gotta say is...thank God I'm outta there. The freedom initiative tends to get out of hand more than often on such protests at York...simply because the rent-a-cops like to stand around politely say "Please stop you are hurting him" or "Please stop, you are killing him" especially when blows start flying at an anti-war or a holocaust rally. Heck last year when there was a Palestinian rally, sh*t really hit the fan, there were 2 news choppers, an ETF team and 22 cop cars (which is a record at York regardless of it being pretty much right smack near the infamous Jane & Finch area) and lets just say that all that were missing were rocks and molotovs...heck even a cop got his sidearm swiped from his holster and pointed at him. Was it a good time? Not really unless one was Jason Bourne and found an escape route out of York within the first hour of the protest. Some of us would like to attend school to gain the formalities of an education and be able to walk from pt. A to Z without being handed a copy of the "Socialist Vanguard" by a shady looking so-called proletariat or being hailed by some flower-child yelling "Stop the killing, embrace the love."


----------



## winchable (24 Jan 2006)

York sounds alot like King's, such a bastion of free thought, as long as you agree with everyone else.

Two of my favourites include
(After a reminder about rememberance day ceremonies)
"YEAH LETS CELEBRATE WAR, WOO HOO" (Sarcastically said of course)
Even that one got a few looks from the majority of the lecture hall.

and
A summary of what happened when a protest organiser who had commandeered the lecture hall before class started talking:

"Canadians should not be in Iraq"
"Canadians aren't in Iraq"
"We have to protest Canada's involvement in this illegal war."
The entire back row of professors yells out: "CANADA IS NOT IN IRAQ"
"Let the government know, we don't want Canada to go to war for oil."
The Prof standing behind him said something to effect of: "Probably not going to find much of that in downtown Kabul"

The majority of the lecture hall was in tears laughing with the exception of this guy and his groupies,
I think he dropped out actually.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (24 Jan 2006)

"If this is true that Reservist will be there, I have three words for them.  QUIT RIGHT NOW.   And they want to be treated like Regular Forces members, bit me.  "

Not really understanding this comment? So they dont have the right to go check it out??? You can if you want to...seeing as your a combat clerk you might have alot of time on your hands!!!!


----------



## Lost_Warrior (24 Jan 2006)

> If this is true that Reservist will be there, I have three words for them.  QUIT RIGHT NOW.   And they want to be treated like Regular Forces members, bit me.



What's that supposed to mean?  Reg Force members wouldn't get upset over this?  They are somehow immune to such things and reservists are nothing more than a pot of emotions who do not deserve the same respect of their reg force brothers because of it?

I suggest you re-think your statement.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (24 Jan 2006)

"His comment may have been in regards to the (hopefully unlikely) possibility that those troops are there protesting with the hippies. "

K might have jumped on him to fast if that is what he ment....

And as to the clerk comment, do you even know what a clerk's job is like? And on top of that, trade bashing like that is just childish. "


Your right, Im sorry


----------



## Gouki (24 Jan 2006)

As you should be. Spend a week here in the RCD RHQ and then tell me that clerks have a lot of time on their hands. This is the only 10 minute break I've had a chance to take today and it will probably be the last, and I'm _new_ here. I could easily turn it around on your trade but won't, because I'm mature enough to realize we all have a job to do .. unlike yourself.


----------



## winchable (24 Jan 2006)

Enough, everyone.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (24 Jan 2006)

Insert Quote
As you should be. Spend a week here in the RCD RHQ and then tell me that clerks have a lot of time on their hands. This is the only 10 minute break I've had a chance to take today and it will probably be the last, and I'm new here. I could easily turn it around on your trade but won't, because I'm mature enough to realize 

Like I said sorry, and it turns out I do have more time on my hands then most clerks....think Ill head over to the protest!!!!! Just joking...I should have never said anything about his trade, it was and is childish. Just kind of got mad and saw his coments one way. Sorry.


----------



## Gouki (24 Jan 2006)

It's cool .. let's carry on and follow Che's advice and get back on topic.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2006)

Its not just Toronto. Vancouver is quite capable of producing its own nutjobs. They don't call it the "Left coast" for nothing.

from: http://www.mawovancouver.org/index.html  

"January 23rd - 27th will mark the fourth Student Week Against War and Occupation (SWAWO), organized by MAWO and groups on campuses in the Lower Mainland. There will be events on campuses across the Lower Mainland including the University of British Columbia, Simon Fraser University, Kwantlen College, Douglas College, Capilano College, Langara College, University of Victoria, Lower Mainland High Schools and more... "


----------



## Bobbyoreo (24 Jan 2006)

Just a question to all the protesters...as I know there have to be a few on this site.

  Do you really think that all these protests well change the view of the government and the people in the forces? I'm looking for a real responce. You do have the write to voice all your concerns but most of what I just read on the website  http://www.mawovancouver.org/index.html  is misguided and made up. For what reason do you do these protest, what responce would you like from the government and after you get it well you stop all the protesting?

Thx


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2006)

> If this is true that Reservist will be there, I have three words for them.  QUIT RIGHT NOW.   And they want to be treated like Regular Forces members, bit me.



Retarded comment. No need to pursue that.
Bobbyoreo made a silly comment too, realised it and apologised.  I'm sure he realises how important it is being buddy buddy with Clerks, supply techs medics and cooks  


If a reservist wants to attend one of these protests to support the CF or whatever thats cool. Obviously don't be a hammer head BUT bring a camera.

If a reservist wants to attend one of these protests and support the protesters and cry about getting our troops out of Afghanistan than I think more power too them.
why?
A) They will either see the bullshit these students are chanting and realise 'hey, I'm being an idiot, I'm in the wrong place and I'm on the wrong side'... and sort themselves out
or B) They will realise that being in the reserves and CF is a mistake and they will quit- meaning *we* won't have to work along side them on exercises, drink with them in the mess or go on deployment with them.

It's a win win situation as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## spartan031 (24 Jan 2006)

Hhhhmmm soldiers showing up at a protest to protest the protest.

You know only positive things will come out of that confrontation  :


----------



## Atreyu97 (24 Jan 2006)

spartan031 said:
			
		

> Hhhhmmm soldiers showing up at a protest to protest the protest.
> 
> You know only positive things will come out of that confrontation  :


Heh, especially with the news cameras rolling...


----------



## greydak (24 Jan 2006)

*Note This Is Strictly My Opinion:*

You know whenever I'm in a school town like Guelph or Toronto I hear kids come up with the same stupid uneducated comments like "_If Canada stays in the Gahn then we will somehow be drawn into Iraq next_" and the “_illegal war_" comment which again I think they are confusing the war in Iraq with the war in Afghanistan. 

   I think most of the students who are protesting the war are just doing so to experience what the students did in the old Vietnam days, they think it’s the cool thing to do, they don’t know why thy are pi$$ed they just know that it’s what all the hip kids are doing. I mean it’s a fact that kids do what they see on TV and film; so when Greenday puts out an anti war album then the anti war protesters will be soon to follow. 

   It’s good to see young people passionate about the world they live in, however for the most part they only know what their professors tell them or what they see on CNN. When I talk to most university students I ask “_what have you done and where have you been?” _ The answers are predominantly either “_nowhere_” or something like “_I worked at a Banff ski hill out west_” the truth is most of these kids would side with you and me if they were to walk down sniper alley in Sarajevo or see the streets of kandahar.  


  To my fellow soldiers who would plan to make the mistake of attending this protest, I would say *stop and think about the repercussions *  your being there could have on our already misunderstood image.
My 2 cents


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Jan 2006)

Agree completely with greydak.

I tend to stay away from these things, because if I'm there, I'll start seeing Red and get sucked into a fight of some sort.

Better to let the children have their playdate, and let them make fools of themselves without us doing the same.

edit: spelling


----------



## spartan031 (24 Jan 2006)

Its not a win win situation Ghost778.

If the army wants respect they have to earn it on the battlefield.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (24 Jan 2006)

I do agree with Greydak....I just really want to hear from one of these protesters...I'd really like to know what goes thru their heads!!!


----------



## dutchie (24 Jan 2006)

It's a bad idea to attend the rally, no matter your motivation. If you are supporting the protest, I think it's a terrible idea for obvious reasons.

If you are 'protesting' the protest, nothing really good can come of it. You'll be viewed as a war-monger at best. These are IRRATIONAL SHEEPLE you're dealing with. Why bother with them? Instead of having a couple of soldiers going to an anti-war demo, organize (as a civvie), a pro-CF rally, right on there campus. Get all your friends, wives, girlfriends, buddies, moms, dads, etc. Have a friggin BBQ if you want. 

The thing is, it boils down to image and the higher standard of conduct that we must adhere to. Cat calling at some retards wearing Che shirts is a wate of breath. Having a good solid pro-cf rally will sway the middle ground.


----------



## HDE (24 Jan 2006)

Piper

   FWIW your local Communist candidate scored about 90 votes in Guelph. a city of 100,000 plus.  Sort of a seething hotbed of radical lefties ;D  Apparently the plan is to return to being a "student leader" at  Unigoo and be laughed at by a more sympathetic crowd  >


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2006)

> If the army wants respect they have to earn it on the battlefield.



Huh?

Our army is one of the most respected armies in the world already. Who do we need to earn respect from, these protesters?  I think our guys have did a good job at proving themselves on the battlefield already.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2006)

Bobbyoreo said:
			
		

> I do agree with Greydak....I just really want to hear from one of these protesters...I'd really like to know what goes thru their heads!!!


AIR!

Perhaps if we want to be more scientific, we could use the term Zephyr.


----------



## the 48th regulator (24 Jan 2006)

IF you are going to go down, at least do it right.

Here get some tips...

Protest Warrior

dileas

tess


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Jan 2006)

48th regulator what an awesome site, thanks.   We need to invite those guys to york.


The point mentioned about green day releasing their anti-war albulm was a good one.  They release that and here come the protesters.  Same way with Avril lavinge videos. She releases a few and all of a sudden girls are walking around with ugly ties around their neck.   Jackass comes out to the theater and there is a 500% increase in stupid people trying to mimic the show- like some guys breaking a drive thru tellers arm.

It's great to see how easily our youth are swayed in whichever direction the wind blows.

I agree having the "cf" pop up at these things is a dumb idea and it would easily be spun into something sinister.

I just feel that I would rather a soldier decide who he is and what side he is on at a university campus (with a view to quitting the army) instread of something like happened in Iraq, where a US soldier threw a grenade into a tent full of fellow soldiers.


----------



## dutchie (24 Jan 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I just feel that I would rather a soldier decide who he is and what side he is on at a university campus (with a view to quitting the army) instread of something like happened in Iraq, where a US soldier threw a grenade into a tent full of fellow soldiers.


Agreed. I would encourage anyone who differs with the pinkos on campus to jump in on any organized debates. If someone asks your opinion, give it. What I would not recommend is jumping into the middle of a full-on commie wing-nut politico-orgy (ie-protest rally). The ones out here in Lotusland tend to be quite extreme left. They are OVERTLY communist, or at least socialist. They are hell-bent against ANY military involvement in any nation, period. 

An anecdote:

When I was a security guard, (sad, I know) many moons ago, I was at the US consulate. I heard an argument between a level-headed fellow and the lunatics during one of the regular protests against the imperialist swine. The nutter was actually contending that soldiers are inherantly evil, and that all military conflict is evil, including both world wars. The level-headed fellow tried to reason with him, but it was pointless. It was quite a sight.

Swaying these fruits is not going to happen. The middle ground is still up for grabs, however, which is why I encourage anyone who feels passionately about this to join debates, conversations, and pro-cf rallies.


----------



## career_radio-checker (24 Jan 2006)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> I agree having the "cf" pop up at these things is a dumb idea and it would easily be spun into something sinister.


I can see the headlines now: '2 off duty soldiers crash a peaceful anti war protest at York University. 3 people were arrested while peace groups acuse the government of spying on its own citizens. More protests are planed for next week.'

Don't get caught video tapping anything. Haircuts are a dead giveaway.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (24 Jan 2006)

Never argue with a nutjob.  From a distance you can't tell how the nut is.  (or something to that effect)


----------



## teddy49 (24 Jan 2006)

Or how about, Arguing with a Nutjob is like trying to teach a pig to dance.  You look like an idiot and it annoys the pig.


----------



## AFireinside13 (24 Jan 2006)

I kind of want to go to the protest with my uniform on, get a lawn chair, a keg of Alexander Keiths and sit across the street from these fine young people. I would never do it because of obvious consequences and um... "problems that would arise" while doing this. However, it would be funny. 
Thats my stupid little post, you can pretty much gather what I think about the protest. 
My best friend leaves in a week for pre-deployment training and is scheduled to go to Afghanistan in August. I myself am pretty new to the CF, however, i take offence when stuff like this happens; I could just imagine what our friends in Afghanistan would have to say about this protest. Especially when they could use the support and resources over there. Anyways, It's just my opinion, no facts or anything.
Have a nice day  :warstory:


----------



## SuperTrooper (24 Jan 2006)

Go to this site http://www.protestwarrior.com/
lots of good stories and videos.


----------



## SuperTrooper (24 Jan 2006)

Some more from the site


----------



## Blakey (24 Jan 2006)

SuperTrooper said:
			
		

> Go to this site http://www.protestwarrior.com/
> lots of good stories and videos.


the 48th regulator Beat you to it like 10 posts ago, read the whole thread


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Jan 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> many students are getting fed up with a student union that spends more time being stupid then it does helping students (not like they have any good ideas there either, but at least they'd be acting stupid while doing their job, instead of being stupid and not doing their job).



Unless the university you are at Piper has been declared a absolute dictatorship why haven't you voted these folks out. Not voted them in a second time, shown up at SU forums and impeach them( not many students do show up so with a little organization you can constitute a majority). Take a look at your SU constitution all sorts of neat ideas of parliamentary procedure. We had a bunch of duds and used the constitution to get rid of them. If there not doing there job get rid of them, we did and for a number of years had quite the successful student union.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2006)

Here there our has past.  Two many personal hear clam too have a heather education.  Aime shore that is sew.  This Inglis of mine is of the current calibre of Univ grads today.


----------



## Gunnar (24 Jan 2006)

Not really a surprise George.  19 years ago in University, I found that most of my profs couldn't spell "Phd".


----------



## SuperTrooper (25 Jan 2006)

Blakey, so sorry, tie me to a post and burn me


----------



## fourninerzero (25 Jan 2006)

Does anyone know if there is any protests or demonstrations planned at the U of A?


----------



## HDE (25 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd

    They tend to be self-culling.  The positions are only for a one year term and some of that is typically spent bickering among themselves :argument:

     Positions on the Student Union Executive are actually kinda useful; they can't really do much harm and the entertainment value is priceless.  There's a bunch of full-time staff to make sure the things that actually impact on students are taken care of.

Pretty soon Piper's nemesis will wander off into the murk.


----------



## medicineman (25 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Here there our has past.  Two many personal hear clam too have a heather education.  Aime shore that is sew.  This Inglis of mine is of the current calibre of Univ grads today.



George, glad you qualified that at the end - was beginning to wonder if you'd had a stroke or something dude  ;D

MM


----------



## winchable (25 Jan 2006)

Re: Entertainment value of the Student Union meetings.

Absolutely priceless, if you can go to an open meeting of the student union, do it, if you have any sense of the world outside of University you may very well die giggling uncontrollably.
There's infighting, snipes, comedy, pompous blowhards, theatrical decisions made which impact nothing but the ego's of the executive.

And in case you start to lose all faith in the system, there is always one person at the meeting who stands up and actually makes perfect sense.

If you think Ontario universities are bad, come to Dalhousie, this is where all the kids from Toronto with lots of money come to live out fantasies that they're bohemian poets and politicans who aren't getting a free ride from Dad while they get tossed around the residences and arrested for being Drunk and Disorderly at the Palace.
Priceless, I can't wait to go back, it's going to be so much fun having some real perspective on it all.


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Jan 2006)

I've got a couple of buddies from 723, and they loathe the so-called "bohemian poets".

Visited them in the res, and these kids just made me laugh.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (25 Jan 2006)

SO, was the protest today? or is it next week?


----------



## Scarf Face (25 Jan 2006)

It was today. I left 30min into it. Same old crap, soldiers are killers, blah blah, Canada should have no diplomatic power in the international community, blah blah, please pay attention to us, we're oh so outspoken. Don't know why I even bothered.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Jan 2006)

Did you get any numbers?


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Jan 2006)

I think half of the protest went to the intersection of York and University, hence the confusion  :-\

dileas

tess


----------



## TCBF (26 Jan 2006)

"Did you get any numbers?"

He means PHONE numbers.  You know, hot chicks looking for a REAL man, etc.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Lane (26 Jan 2006)

Here's an article about the "Repression at York University"

http://auto_sol.tao.ca/node/view/1119


----------



## TCBF (26 Jan 2006)

A quick glance at the link just screams "Sexual Repression."

Go on, all you youngsters in Toronto, there' a whole hockey sock of mis-guided young women waiting to have the Communism a-loved out of them!

Go forth and practice propagating!

(for the future of Canada, of course!)

 ;D

Tom


----------



## 3rd Herd (26 Jan 2006)

For your reading pleasure:
January 20, 2005
The 50-100 students who had gathered to outline York's ties to global and local oppression, racism, and imperialist globalization, were then forcibly dispersed by police called in on the orders of the York Administration. The police with the aid of York security guards then proceeded to arrest and beat five organizers. The action, which represented the latest effort by York-based activists to stand up for free speech and resist corporate power on campus, was brutally repressed, with cops hospitalizing one young organizer. The events of the day exhibit the York insitution's willingness to clamp down on any organized resistance, and the need for more research, popular education and direct action to build a movement for real democracy and justice on campus. Autonomy and Solidarity brings you statements, photos and video related to this action and its aftermath.http://auto_sol.tao.ca/node/view/1119

This year............................................

Reminds me of the good old days, shield and baton practice on the parade square, then off to watch bra burning.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Jan 2006)

Civil disobedience is still disobedience  


Those articles from the links are a year old eh.


----------



## MikeM (26 Jan 2006)

Took a look at the videos on that website, specifically the police takin care of business and sorting the protestors out in a nice fashion. Good viewing indeed.


----------



## patt (26 Jan 2006)

i love reading the posts these hippies put up sayin that that cops were at fault and my favorite one is this one kid sayin he was tryin hard to keep himself contained from doing something stupid.


----------



## GO!!! (26 Jan 2006)

I'm really quite upset that we no longer practice the shield and baton trg.

I would love to work in this capacity, but the militant left seems to be rather small and timid here in Edmonton - pity. >


----------



## Zartan (27 Jan 2006)

I've posted a link to a page of pics by an anti-protester on the York thread. The police had to deal with one fellow after he took the officer's pistol from it's holster. Here's the link again, for your further enjoyment: http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/image/cops/


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2006)

That website is a blast!  Tonnes of amusement.  I particularly liked this:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2006)

Next stop on the Canadian Imperialist agenda:  St. Lucia!! :threat:


----------



## TCBF (27 Jan 2006)

I think, to truly support these leftist types in their quest for Carib democracy, we should reduce the 'destabilizing' influence of crime by starting a VISA requirement for travel to Canada from AND TO such island paradises in the Carib that we deem necessary.  Fingerprints on each Visa app.  VK tests when the technology is mature.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2006)

Or how about ALL caribean islands are on a Roto, and each unit is REQUIRED to do two weeks on each one, from Bahamas down to St. Maarten to "ensure stability".  Think that would amp up interest in recruiting?


----------



## Gunnar (27 Jan 2006)

Just to pull the topic even farther off....

Wasn't there a station in the Caribbean for soldiers to de-stress after being on tour, to minimize cases of PTSD?  The whole idea was that you weren't shooting at people one day, ordering a burger with your kids the next with no time to adjust...


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Jan 2006)

From the Leftist Dictionary:
War for Oil! -- We haven't seen the news for 2 years and have formulated no new arguments


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2006)

When the OAS was here in 2000 it was a big deal with tonnes of police and thousands of filthy white hippie trash.  We got to roam around with OPP partners in packs of 16, and had a great time.  The one time I actually talked to a kid, it was painfully apparent that he had no idea why he was there.  But he new for a damn certainty "NO JUSTICE, NO PEACE".  He couldn't even define what the NO JUSTICE part meant, was not sure about the NO PEACE, and generally came off like you would imagine.  
If you get one of these dinks alone in a discussion, the easiest way to shut them up is ask them for solutions.  They don't usually have much more that a few paragraphs of rhetoric.  If you happen upon one of the leaders, they have a few extra Noam Chomsky quotes, and they usually will bail pretty quickly, since you will obviously be displaying yourself as part of the capitalist oil-for-blood war mongering machine and can't be reasoned with.  

Okay, so when is the next hippie rally and where?  We should go, tag up for some pints, then grab some parachute pants and Grateful Dead t-shirts and go be a pain in the ass.  Maybe make some signs like on the ProtestWarrior site.  It would be a blast!  Then hang back and watch the local PD break some skulls keep the protest orderly, then go for a few more pints.  
Plan?


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Or how about ALL caribean islands are on a Roto, and each unit is REQUIRED to do two weeks on each one, from Bahamas down to St. Maarten to "ensure stability".  Think that would amp up interest in recruiting?


This may cause more of a problem with the end result of Canadian Soldiers bringing home "War Brides".


			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> When the OAS was here in 2000 it was a big deal with tonnes of police and thousands of filthy white hippie trash.  We got to roam around with OPP partners in packs of 16, and had a great time.  The one time I actually talked to a kid, it was painfully apparent that he had no idea why he was there.  But he new for a damn certainty "NO JUSTICE, NO PEACE".  He couldn't even define what the NO JUSTICE part meant, was not sure about the NO PEACE, and generally came off like you would imagine.
> If you get one of these dinks alone in a discussion, the easiest way to shut them up is ask them for solutions.  They don't usually have much more that a few paragraphs of rhetoric.  If you happen upon one of the leaders, they have a few extra Noam Chomsky quotes, and they usually will bail pretty quickly, since you will obviously be displaying yourself as part of the capitalist oil-for-blood war mongering machine and can't be reasoned with.
> 
> Okay, so when is the next hippie rally and where?  We should go, tag up for some pints, then grab some parachute pants and Grateful Dead t-shirts and go be a pain in the ***.  Maybe make some signs like on the ProtestWarrior site.  It would be a blast!  Then hang back and watch the local PD break some skulls keep the protest orderly, then go for a few more pints.
> Plan?


Nothing like a few pints after a 'long day' to carry on some cheerful banter and discuss the social and economic ramifications being put forward by the Airheads who come up with these paranoid Leftist protests.  Just think of how dull things were if they hadn't been allowed into the Gene pool (or is that the wadding pool?).


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Jan 2006)

> Plan?



I guarentee I can get atleast 3 protesters interested in the military & to a recruiters office AND find a girl who's boyfriend cares more about the rally then her - who will buy me AND you our first pint 

Think you can match it?


----------



## TCBF (27 Jan 2006)

"This may cause more of a problem with the end result of Canadian Soldiers bringing home "War Brides"."

- That's the whole idea George.  You see, the blonde und blau eyed young ripe maidens from the Rhine Valley and the North German Plain were brought back in such large numbers that they had two effects on Canadian culture:

1. Sent the Federal Liberals into a tizzy, as they were not prepared for white immigration; and

2. Sent the legions of young Canadian 'knockmeups' from their husband hunting stations at a table at 'Da Ranks' onto the couches of their therapists, where they complained about the competition from "Aryan Goddesses."

Probably the REAL reason we were pulled from Germany!

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Jan 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "This may cause more of a problem with the end result of Canadian Soldiers bringing home "War Brides"."


Thats why when the units deployed for their R&R they would all be issued VanDoo course shirts and practice crude French accents.  No tracing back!!  It's flawless!! ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (28 Jan 2006)

To all the folks interested in trying to get into the protestors heads, wanting to know why they protest against the very same organization that allowed them their freedom of speech in the first place, I say, don't bother.  You'll NEVER understand why they do it.  Could be it's the cool thing to do, could be nothing better going on, heard one too many stories of the life changing experiences of protesting in the Vietnam era, could be ignorance of whats going on in the world around them and have no clue why we're even there in the first place - so out of ignorance they're against us. Could be any reason in the world really, so don't try to understand them - let them do their thing and get it out of their systems, as said before, soon enough, they'll have responsibilities of their own, be out in the real world and hopefully, better educated to whats going on in the world.  It works in reverse, they don't understand us, never will and probably don't want to.  All of us in uniform are a special breed.  We took an oath that is sacred to us and have a devotion to our duty that they simply cannot comprehend.  We do our job that is asked of us because we love our Country and have bonds to the men and women who are right there beside us through all our struggles.  Could these radicals ever understand this?;

In the First World War, during a retreat from a wooded area, a Company that had taken very heavy casualties fell back into shell holes seeking refuge from murderous German machine gun fire coming from the wood.  In one particular shell hole was a young Lt. with a handful of his men and one said he was going back for his friend who had been seen falling.  His platoon leader told him not to go, it was suicide and considered the matter closed.  The young soldier nevertheless scrambled up and out of the protected shell hole and disappeared to go find his chum.  He returned sometime later, with his friend dead on his shoulders and a few holes in his own abdomen to show for his effort to get his friend.  His Lt., recognizing that his wounds were fatal simply said, "I told you it was suicide to go back there, now, I've lost both of you instead of just one - what a waste"  the young soldier replied "No Sir, it wasn't a waste, when I found him, he was alive and as I bent down to pick him up he said 'Frank, I _knew_ you'd come back for me' ".

I read this in an article about the bonds between soldiers in combat and found it to be a very moving and poignant account of the brotherhood of men who share in the fear, terror and horror of battle.  These radical leftists could never comprehend our behavior, just as we can't comprehend theirs.  So, don't get bent out of joint by the ignorant, just take their foolish, naive comments, rallies and behaviors with a grain of salt, take it for what its worth and hold your head up proud.  The moral highground is ours - we know what we do and why we do it.  Isn't it nice to go through life with clear direction and purpose and not be hindered by insecurity, uncertainty, ignorance and doubt? I certainly think so.

Regards noble servicemen/servicewomen


----------



## career_radio-checker (28 Jan 2006)

Well I found an article about this rally at York. No coverage about the military as we might of thought. Oh well, makes for a good read while you wait for the microwave popcorn.

http://www.excal.on.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1304&Itemid=2



> Students challenge York policy
> 
> Students gathered in Vari Hall on Monday in clear defiance of York University president Lorna Marsden, to protest and commemorate the anniversary of the controversial events on Jan. 20, 2005.
> Nearly a year ago, students protesting Israeli policies in the Middle East were assaulted when campus security and Toronto police broke up a demonstration in Vari Hall.
> ...


----------



## Praetorian (28 Jan 2006)

Not at all surprising from a TO establishment
The region has been a leftist hotbed for decades now (i live here)
just look at the last election, i dont mind when conservatives do badly in a riding,
but not winning a single seat in Canadas largest city is just ridiculous.
These Peaceniks have no comprehension of sacrifice, although I am not yet a soldier, I have many friends and mentors in the Army whom I stand in awe at their willingness to, at a moments notice, grab their gear and risk their lives so that I may live the life I do.
The situation at York U is disgusting and I assure you does not reflect the attitude of all students
York has more of this going on as it is a second level institute and not the premier UofT.
The leftist actions to me are outrageos
-_Though I am somewhat biased, In mock school elections I stenciled on the ballot "Imperialist Party of Canada" _
Turks and Caicos here we come


----------



## rz350 (28 Jan 2006)

To be devils advocate (please dont flame me, I'm just saying a few things here and I dont support that protest to be honest) But did our veterns of ages ago not fight for our freedoms and rights, one of which is to protest, even protest against the goverment and its organs? and Do you soliders not stand ready to defend these same freedoms? Even if it is a stupid cause or idea, they do have the right, and it was thanks to all you women and men that every canadian has that right.

As for the left wing bashing, I guess it all depends on what you call left wing, left and right is too  simple, you need at least a four pole compass to try to put policy into a catagory. Since you can be Social right wing and economic left wing (like Communist China) or economic right wing and social left wing (like most of europe) So I would say I am left centre (not a radical hippie, but I do favour rights and freedoms for people, all people) and I am hoping to join the force so I can protect the rights of people, not oppress them. (like protecting them in Afghanistan from the Taliban, which I support, but I also support peoples right to protest things, anything peacefully)

Will, there are my thoughs, and I hope I dont get flamed.


----------



## TCBF (28 Jan 2006)

No flames from here.

Enjoy your Saturday Night.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jan 2006)

Agreed.  No flame out.  
Everyone has the right to make peaceful assembly and protest whatever suits their fancy.  The problem is that these days, with professional protest groups and things getting more and more out of hand at these rallies, it is more of just a donkey show.  In any given group, there are a bunch of people putting out the messages, a bunch more who want to hear them, more that are curious, more that are disinterested and looking to see if there are any decent chicks in the crowd (low incidence of shower and shaving) and usually a group of jackasses that are there to see a fight.  It is likely the last group that gets bored, and rather than wait, they start the problems.  Once things start spinning out, even the most granola tree hugging bunch can get intoxicated by mob mentality.  There is an actual science to mob control (the Brits do it the best) and once an individual(s) are identified as actual agitators of violence, they need to be taken out of the group.  
Once things go to a dump, the officers on location are first compelled to protect themselves, then to sort out the mess.  I have countless times dealt with some kid who is all ramped up in a group, and as soon as you drag him away, he switches back and almost always ends up saying something like "I don't know what I was thinking".  Also remember, it is to the advantage of the protest group for some violent cluster to occur, because for the most part, no one gives a shit about what they are talking about, but the violence will guarantee them media coverage.  And nothing is more important than bringing the message.  

I also completely agree that these tools will eventually grow up, have bills and end up part of main stream society.  It would be great if some dedicated film maker would go to these rallies, do short interviews with these dinks and then sit on them for 20 years, only to track them down in their suburban lives and re interview them.


----------



## reccecrewman (29 Jan 2006)

And no flaming from me, as I said, let them have their little moments here and there - our forefathers did give them that right to protest which is why I find it much more rewarding to not get my blood pressure up over their juvenile naive protests.  I'm sure there's a fair number of those protestors grandfathers and great grandfathers who helped guarentee their rights too.  Nothing like sh*tting on your grandfathers medals then wiping your a** with the flag he fought (and possibly died for) Knowing how modest and giving as most of our Vets are, I'm sure the ghosts of our World War Vets show up at these rallies and simply smile and say "Your welcome"


----------



## Slim (29 Jan 2006)

...Still, for any CF member planning to attend this (or any) protest there should be some big warning bells going off in your head right about now.

If there aren't I would be wondering if you're in the right place?!


----------



## reccecrewman (29 Jan 2006)

Absolutely, there really is no need for CF pers to be present at such a place.  It's only asking for trouble to have two groups like this in such close proximity.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2006)

rz350 said:
			
		

> To be devils advocate (please dont flame me, I'm just saying a few things here and I dont support that protest to be honest) But did our veterns of ages ago not fight for our freedoms and rights, one of which is to protest, even protest against the goverment and its organs? and Do you soliders not stand ready to defend these same freedoms? Even if it is a stupid cause or idea, they do have the right, and it was thanks to all you women and men that every canadian has that right.


We have, and we do.  That is why this country is the way it is today, for better or worse.

Think about it.


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Jan 2006)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Absolutely, there really is no need for CF pers to be present at such a place.  It's only asking for trouble to have two groups like this in such close proximity.



You're assuming that

a)  The CF pers will gathers as a formed, distinct body
b)  The CF pers will make their presence known
c)  The CF pers will allow themselves to succumb to the same mob-mentality.

Assuming that all of the above occured, yes, it would be a bad scene and a potential disaster for the CF.  However, I'd expect a little more common sense from the average CF soldier than I do from the fools who regularily attend these protests.

Just for the record, I've attended several protests of this type before, mainly out of curiosity.  At some I was in the presence of other CF personnel.  At no time did we make our "employment" known to anyone.  We stayed on the outskirts of the mob, engaged people in discussion, and withdrew if the discourse became overly aggressive.  I would hope that any other CF personnel attending these events would conduct themselves in a similar manner.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jan 2006)

HIPPIES PISS ME OFF-ERIC CARTMAN


----------



## 3rd Herd (29 Jan 2006)

In my continuing attempt to expand the grammatical knowledge of some site members:

College Campus: A place where pitiful apostles of political correctness outnumber men of principle and honor. 2) A place for liberals to congregate, complain, and remain in the useless, noncontributing, waste of oxygen section of society. 

Source: Warrior Culture of the U.S. Marines

Choo


----------



## zipperhead_cop (29 Jan 2006)

I may have to cut and paste that to a hippie blog. ;D


----------



## GO!!! (29 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> In my continuing attempt to expand the grammatical knowledge of some site members:
> 
> College Campus: A place where pitiful apostles of political correctness outnumber men of principle and honor. 2) A place for liberals to congregate, complain, and remain in the useless, noncontributing, waste of oxygen section of society.
> 
> ...



I'm going to use that somewhere - I have a paper about the place of media in Canadian Politics coming up!


----------



## Bobbyoreo (30 Jan 2006)

I say let them protest. If this means they sleep better at night then hey I'm all for it. We all know they only see one side and you'll never correct them or change their views. If you look on most of these protest websites and you read the comments made...you almost want to slam your head into a wall.... but hey do have the right....so I say go with it folks..Protest your little hearts out!!!


----------



## danny (2 Feb 2006)

Well, what happended????????????????


----------



## Scarf Face (3 Feb 2006)

A bunch of people got together and bitched about how unfair the world is. The end.


----------



## Slim (3 Feb 2006)

Scarf Face said:
			
		

> A bunch of people got together and bitched about how unfair the world is. The end.



Long haired, dope smoking, bandana wearing, potato salad eating...

And those are the NORMAL  students ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Feb 2006)

Slim said:
			
		

> ...potato salad eating...




Hey!

I Like Potato Salad....

It goes well with my Steak.....


So whats red and Orange and looks good on hippies....

.... Fire......


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 Feb 2006)

+1 for Slim and Cpl Thompson ;D

Maybe we should keep an eye on these seditious wenches (although looks mostly American).

http://www.codepink4peace.org/groups.php?state=INTL

So when is the next one and where?


----------



## 48Highlander (4 Feb 2006)

One coming up in front of Dennison Armories on 07 Feb.  Organized by "homes not bombs".


----------



## GO!!! (4 Feb 2006)

Apparently they have difficulty with the fact that the freedom to demonstrate is guaranteed by the military symbols that they choose to denigrate. 

I suggest a great number of fire hoses and free beer for male spectators - turn this into a celebration of the female body!


----------



## Thompson_JM (4 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> ...I suggest a great number of fire hoses and free beer for male spectators - turn this into a celebration of the female body!...



 :rofl:

Oh that just made my weekend! 

strange how these people in their Idealistic logic seem to forget the evil people who exist in this world when they do the math....

"but if we get rid of guns and bombs then all that is left are shiney happy people holding hands... and cute fuzzy little bunny rabbits, and squrriels...etc...etc..."

Sigh.....    and this is who we protect..... 

oh well.... at least most of em grow out of it...

Right?..... right?.....


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2006)

I'm sure Al-Qaida and it's fighters will respond well to hundreds of women in tight pink t-shirts asking them to leave the country >


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 Feb 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Apparently they have difficulty with the fact that the freedom to demonstrate is guaranteed by the military symbols that they choose to denigrate.
> 
> I suggest a great number of fire hoses and free beer for male spectators - turn this into a celebration of the female body!



Hmmm, I'm not so sure about that.  Having seen my fair share of hippie protester chicks, I have found them to be generally unattractive and misshapen.  I think that's why the joining the cause...they are artificially put into a social setting with equally nebbish guys.  Both feel they are too enlightened to get hung up on such concepts as "fugly" or "*** like a bus" or "hairy like a Sasquatch", so they have to feign intellectual attraction.  Hosing these ones down would likely be the same as going to a nude beach in Greece.  Sure you could see all you want to, but you will ultimately want to dig your eyes out with a spoon.


----------



## Sig_Des (4 Feb 2006)

Piper said:
			
		

> That'd get two birds with one stone. Offend Al Qaida and remove a significant number of let-wing apologetics and hippies.



Excellent!! Let us prepare to put OP "Pink T" in effect...Go-phrase to be "hide behind the hippies"


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Feb 2006)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Excellent!! Let us prepare to put OP "Pink T" in effect...Go-phrase to be "hide behind the hippies"



I wonder if they would change their pacifist ways once they all start getting shot to hell by AK's and beaten with steel cables?

Sgt: "hey Pte, you hear that sound?"

Pte: "you mean the sound of those Taliban types beating the hippies while they scream for help and mercy sgt?"

Sgt: "yup... that right there is sound of enlightenment"


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Feb 2006)

Remember those dinks that went to Iraq to be human shields, then got upset when they were going to be tacked onto radar installations and missile launchers.  Man, I wish someone would publish their names, photo's and addresses so they could be reminded for life that they are idiots.


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Feb 2006)

once again, my argument for why we should have a Licensing system in place for people who want to procreate....

if you need a license to own a gun, or hunt, or fish, or drive, why not one for breeding... 

just give them some basic simple tests to see if they're smart enough to raise a child.

if they fail they get their tubes tied.

just a safe simple easy way to get a few more of these idiots off the planet...

(failing that, just remove all the warning labels on things and let the hilarity ensure)

Cheers
     Josh


----------



## ArmyRick (5 Feb 2006)

There once was a magical place where evil never happened, it was called Middle income canadian youths,
but oh my, one day a very bad man crashed some planes into towers, killing thousands including 50 canadians,
"But its not their fault" said the naieve witch of Toronto "They have been oppressed by american imperialism"
Then many moons later, These poor creatures got jobs and paid bills and actually watched the news, oh they had beleived lies.....

If only these sheltered idiots left the campus (or this country) for five minutes saw the world as not just a place to swap neat ideas and express your mind...


----------



## 291er (6 Feb 2006)

I thought that we were taking care of this problem by decriminalizing marijuana?  Are'nt they supposed to be more mellow and relaxed now?  We should just be able to give them a bag of Cheetos and one of those visual illusion books and have them be on their way........


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Feb 2006)

Ex-fusilier said:
			
		

> I thought that we were taking care of this problem by decriminalizing marijuana?  Aren't they supposed to be more mellow and relaxed now?  We should just be able to give them a bag of Cheetos and one of those visual illusion books and have them be on their way........



Not a bad idea on the surface, but as a rule chronic pot heads don't know they are pot heads and end up thinking that their fractured view of the world actually has validity.  

Put into law the "Conscientious Persons Helpfulness Act".  There by if you demonstrate about an issue, you are immediately taken and pressed into service to rectify the problem.  No blood for oil?  We then, hell boy!  Git on the plane and git over there, do some good and let us know how it works out.  
"HMMM.  The campus is really quiet this semester"

BTW, upon proclamation of this order, I will be organizing a protest to highlight the plight of the oppressed Montreal stripper.  Please join me in a show of solidarity for our exploited sisters.


----------



## Bobbyoreo (6 Feb 2006)

Thats one thing Ill protest for....god bless her little heart!!!!


----------



## Nemo888 (6 Feb 2006)

Who here wouldn't fight for their right to be so totally wrong?


----------



## GO!!! (6 Feb 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> BTW, upon proclamation of this order, I will be organizing a protest to highlight the plight of the oppressed Montreal stripper.  Please join me in a show of solidarity for our exploited sisters.



Amen - I will baptise her white sheeted body with the holy Grolsch brew whilst she sits on my lap. 

Think this will count as community service?


----------

